

Jobs, Obama, Zuckerberg, Schmidt, Ellison, Hastings Dinner Pic Feb. 17, 2011 - afsgdhfj
http://www.textually.org/textually/archives/2011/02/21/Obama%20Dinner%20Who%27s%20Who%20Photo.jpeg

======
afsgdhfj
Dinner was held at Doerr's home. Doerr supporting Apple:
<http://www.kpcb.com/initiatives/ifund/index.html> Doerr supporting Facebook,
Zynga, Amazon: <http://www.kpcb.com/initiatives/sfund/> Doerr supporting green
initiative: <http://www.kpcb.com/initiatives/greentech/index.html> Westly
supporting clean/green initiative: <http://westlygroup.com/portfolio/>

Was this an attempt to get the tech giants of Silicon Valley to work with the
green companies for energy programs that Obama was pushing at the time?

